# le gusta



## SrRdRaCinG

A ninguna chica que conozco le gusta/e estar conmigo.

¿Qué opinan?

Yo creo que lo más correcto es gust*e*.


----------



## lazarus1907

Sólo puedes usar "gusta", porque es el verbo de la oración principal, y (excepto en oraciones imperativas, exclamativas y desiderativas) sólo el verbo de una oración subordinada puede estar en subjuntivo; nunca el de la principal.

Oración principal:
_ A [persona] le gusta [algo]_​ Subordinadas: 
 "que conozco"
"estar conmigo".​  Para que lo compares con otros ejempos:
_ No creo [algo] (principal)
No creo que vengan  (que vengan = subordinada)_​


----------



## Fernita

A ninguna chica que conozco le gust*a* estar conmigo.
Lazarus, excelente tu explicación.

pd/lamento lo de hoy.


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Si fuera no conozco a ninguna chica que le guste estar conigo, tendría razón, no?


----------



## coquita

Solamente podrías usar “guste” si parafraseas la oración así:

*No conozco a ninguna chica a la que le guste estar conmigo.*

Saludos


----------



## Fernita

SrRdRaCinG said:
			
		

> Si fuera: "No conozco a ninguna chica que le guste estar conmigo", tendría razón, no?


 
Sí, correcto.

"No conozco a..... que le guste/que quiera/ que desee/que le agrade estar conmigo".

Saludos


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

No te precoupes por los errores de teclear. Es muy tarde y tengo suen~o.


----------



## Fernita

Creo que es:
No conozco *a *ninguna chica que le guste...
O así:
No conozco ninguna chica *a la* que le guste...

Supongo que "a" y "a la" es una redundancia.
Esperemos a ver qué dice Lazarus.


----------



## lazarus1907

> Si fuera no conozco a ninguna chica que le guste estar conigo, tendría razón, no?





			
				coquita said:
			
		

> *No conozco ninguna chica a la que le guste estar conmigo.*


En este caso sí:_A ninguna chica le gusta estar conmigo. _(voy a subordinar esta frase a la siguiente)_
No conozco ninguna chica de ese tipo _(oración principal)​Cambiando "de ese tipo" por la subordinada, como ambas frases tienen en común "ninguna chica", en la subordinada se sustituye por "la que", y el verbo se cambia al subjuntivo:_A ninguna chica le gusta estar conmigo._
_A la que le guste estar conmigo_

_No conozco *a* ninguna chica a la que le guste estar conmigo._​Por eso la subordinada necesita la preposición "a": porque "la que" es un complemento indirecto.


----------



## replicante7

SrRdRaCinG said:
			
		

> Si fuera "no conozco a ninguna chica que le guste estar conmigo", tendría razón, no?



Sí, sería correcto. ¡Pero no creo que *sea* cierto!


----------



## Fernita

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> En este caso sí:_A ninguna chica le gusta estar conmigo. _(voy a subordinar esta frase a la siguiente)
> _No conozco ninguna chica de ese tipo _(oración principal)
> ​Cambiando "de ese tipo" por la subordinada, como ambas frases tienen en común "ninguna chica", en la subordinada se sustituye por "la que", y el verbo se cambia al subjuntivo:_A ninguna chica le gusta estar conmigo._
> _A la que le guste estar conmigo_
> 
> _No conozco a ninguna chica a la que le guste estar conmigo._
> ​Por eso la subordinada necesita la preposición "a": porque "la que" es un complemento indirecto.


Lazarus, será que estoy cansada pero ahora no entiendo. ¿Por qué estaba entre paréntesis la "a"?

Ahora que te cito, no está entre paréntesis, creo que enloquecí.


----------



## Fernita

Podría decir entonces "No conozco a nadie que no quiera estar conmigo", o es incorrecto?


----------



## lazarus1907

Fernita said:
			
		

> Coquita, creo que es:
> No conozco *a *ninguna chica que le guste...
> O así:
> No conozco ninguna chica *a la* que le guste...
> 
> Supongo que "a" y "a la" es una redundancia.
> Esperemos qué dice Lazarus.


Tal y como yo lo he aprendido, el "que" relativo debe ir precedido de preposición o no según su función sintáctica. Aunque hay casos específicos en los que se han gramaticalizado ciertas funciones, claro. En cualquier caso, mucha gente abusa de esto.

Una frase donde no necesitaría la preposición:_No conozco ninguna chica que le*s* guste a mis padres_ (Corrección: Es "les" y no "le")​Aquí, la subordinada es:_Ninguna chica le*s* gusta a mis padres_ (Corrección: Es "les" y no "le")​Y el sujeto es "ninguna chica". Por eso no puede llevar preposición.



> *que.*
> *RELATIVO*
> *1.2.* Con antecedente explícito, encabeza oraciones adjetivas explicativas o especificativas y, dependiendo de la función que el relativo desempeñe en la oración subordinada, llevará o no preposición.
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_
> 
> Quedan pocos escritores a los que les guste hablar de literatura. - *García Márquez*.


----------



## coquita

Gracias Lazarus por tu explicación, clarísima como siempre…
 
Dudé en poner *“conozco a” *o* “conozco”* pero veo que pusiste “a” entre paréntesis. 
 



			
				lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> _No conozco (a) ninguna chica a la que le guste estar conmigo._



 
¿Ambas son válidas entonces?
 
Saludos


----------



## lazarus1907

Fernita said:
			
		

> Podría decir entonces "No conozco a nadie que no quiera estar conmigo", o es incorrecto?


*Principal*: No conozco a nadie de esa manera.
*Subordinada*: Nadie quiere estar conmigo.

Es perfecta, porque el "que" de relativo tiene función de sujeto; lo mismo que "nadie" en la subordinada.


----------



## Fernita

Mil gracias, Lazarus. Ahora entiendo.


----------



## lazarus1907

Fernita said:
			
		

> Lazarus, será que estoy cansada pero ahora no entiendo. ¿Por qué estaba entre paréntesis la "a"?





			
				coquita said:
			
		

> Dudé en poner *“conozco a” *o* “conozco”* pero veo que pusiste “a” entre paréntesis.
> 
> ¿Ambas son válidas entonces?


Copié y pegué tu frase, y luego dudé por un instante si ponerla o no, así que la dejé entre paréntesis para cuando hubiera terminado la explicación. Es obligatorio usar "a" en este caso.

Y son las 5:24 de la mañana aquí y mi cabeza ya no funciona bien.

Hasta mañana a todos.


----------



## coquita

¡Gracias Lazarus! Es entendible tu cansancio... 
Modifiqué la oración para que quede bien.
¡Un saludo y que descanses!


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Tal y como yo lo he aprendido, el "que" relativo debe ir precedido de preposición o no según su función sintáctica. Aunque hay casos específicos en los que se han gramaticalizado ciertas funciones, claro. En cualquier caso, mucha gente abusa de esto.
> 
> Una frase donde no necesitaría la preposición:_No conozco ninguna chica que le gusten a mis padres_​Aquí, la subordinada es:_Ninguna chica le gustan a mis padres_​Y el sujeto es "ninguna chica". Por eso no puede llevar preposición.



¿Han olvidado algo?


----------



## lazarus1907

SrRdRaCinG said:
			
		

> ¿Han olvidado algo?


No estoy tan cansado. 
 
Recuerda que el verbo gustar concuerda en número y persona con la persona que es la causa o el objeto de la attracción (o afecto), y no el que las experimenta, como en inglés (My parents don´t like any girl). Ninguna chica es el sujeto, y los padres es el C.I. 



> *nadie.*





> 1. Pronombre indefinido que significa ‘ninguna persona’: _Nadie me avisó de lo que había pasado._ Solo se usa en esta forma, que gramaticalmente es *masculina singular*: _Nadie cuerdo haría una cosa así_ .
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## anthodocheio

> Originally Posted by *lazarus1907*_No conozco ninguna chica que le gusten a mis padres_
> 
> 
> 
> ​Aquí, la subordinada es:_Ninguna chica le gustan a mis padres_​


 


> SrRdRaCinG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Han olvidado algo?[/quote]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Les gusta (la chica) a mis padres.
> 
> 
> Creo que te has equivocado de qué han olvidado.
> 
> ¿Qué dicen?
Click to expand...


----------



## ieracub

anthodocheio said:
			
		

> Les gusta (la chica) a mis padres.
> ¿Qué dicen?


 Creo que tienes razón. C.I. plural => les.

Saludos.


----------



## Honeypum

_No conozco ninguna chica que le gusten a mis padres  _
_Ninguna chica le gustan a mis padres  _

El verbo va en singular, porque "ninguna chica" es singular:

_No conozco a ninguna chica que leS guste a mis padres _
_Ninguna chica leS gusta a mis padres _

EDITO: corregí el verbo y no la "s" que faltaba. Besos.


----------



## Ivy29

SrRdRaCinG said:
			
		

> A ninguna chica que conozco le gusta/e estar conmigo.
> 
> ¿Qué opinan?
> 
> Yo creo que lo más correcto es gust*e*.


 
*NINGUNA chica = negación categórica, no tienes dudas de que NO quieren estar contigo. = GUSTA e= INDICATIVO el modo de lo real.*

Ivy29


----------



## lazarus1907

anthodocheio said:
			
		

> Ninguna chica Les gusta (la chica) a mis padres.
> 
> Creo que te has equivocado de qué han olvidado.
> 
> ¿Qué dicen?


Claro que tienes razón: Anoche estaba cansado y cometí unos cuantos errores.

La subordinada es:_Ninguna chica le gusta a mis padres ("o No le gusta mis padres ninguna chica")
que le guste a mis padres_​Les = a mis padres = C.I.
que = (ninguna) chica

Lo correcto es: No conozco a ninguna chica que les gust*e* a mis padres. (¡No es mi día!   )

Otra cosa hubiera sido:_No conozco ninguna chica a la que le gusten mis padres_​cuya subordinada es_A la chica _[C.I]_ le _[C.I]_ gustan mis padres _[suj.]​Fácil, ¿eh?


----------



## Honeypum

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Lo correcto es: No conozco a ninguna chica que les gusta a mis padres.


Eso no lo veo correcto:

"No conozco a ninguna chica que les gustE a mis padres".

Yo lo diría así, al menos.

De la otra manera no me suena correcto.


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Le gusten*

Los padres no son una sola persona, sino dos.

Me gustan las manzanas, no es "me gusta las manzanas."


¿Me he vuelto loco?


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Por favor, tengo razón en decir eso?


----------



## Honeypum

SrRdRaCinG said:
			
		

> Le gusten* => ¿qué quieres decir con esto?
> Si lo que les gusta es algo que es en plural:
> 
> Dudo que a mis padres les gusten tus comentarios.
> Dudo que a mis padres les guste tu comentario.
> 
> Los padres no son una sola persona, sino dos.
> 
> Me gustan las manzanas  , no es "me gusta las manzanas".
> 
> 
> ¿Me he vuelto loco?


----------



## Honeypum

El verbo gustar va en plural o en singular en función de cuál sea el objeto que te gusta.
No sé si soy clara en la explicación  , pero te pongo ejemplos:

- Me gustan las manzanas
- Me gusta tu pantalón
- Creo que a tus alumnos les gusta tu manera de explicar las cosas
- A mis amigos les gusta salir de noche
- Cuando era chica, me gustaban los dibujitos animados


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Honeypum said:
			
		

> Eso no lo veo correcto:
> 
> "No conozco a ninguna chica que les gustE a mis padres".
> 
> Yo lo diría así, al menos.
> 
> De la otra manera no me suena correcto.


Mira lo que escribiste.

Sólo te estaba corregiendo.


----------



## Honeypum

SrRdRaCinG said:
			
		

> Mira lo que escribiste.
> 
> Sólo te estaba corregiendo.


 

Es que en ese caso es en singular.
No hay ninguna chica que les guste a mis padres.

A mis padres no les gusta ninguna chica.
​Como "ninguna chica" es singular, el verbo "gustar" se conjuga en singular.


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Ah!!!!!! Tienes toda la razón. Siento haber dudado en ti. No estoy pensando bien hoy. Me duele la cabeza


----------



## Honeypum

SrRdRaCinG said:
			
		

> Ah!!!!!! Tienes toda _(typing error)_ la razón. Siento haber dudado en ti. No estoy pensando bien hoy. Me duele la cabeza


 
 No problem.

Con la duda, aprendemos todos.

Espero que te mejores.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

*gustar. 1.* Cuando significa ‘causar, o sentir, placer o atracción’ *es intransitivo* y puede construirse de dos formas: 

*a)  El sujeto es la causa del placer o la atracción*, y la persona que lo siente se expresa mediante un complemento indirecto: _«Vos me gustás mucho»_ (Rovner _Pareja_ [Arg. 1976]); _«Le gustaba*n* *la buena música y los buenos libros*»_ (Palou _Carne_ [Esp. 1975]). Esta es la construcción normal en el habla corriente.
DPD.

Creo que Honeypum lo ha explicado muy bien:

- *Me* *gustan* l*as manzanas*.
Causa del placer o atracción (sujeto): *las manzanas* *(3ª pna. plural)*.
verbo: *gustan (3ª pna. plural)*.

- *Me* *gusta tu pantalón*.
Causa del placer o atracción (sujeto): *tu pantalón **(3ª pna. singular)*.
verbo: *gusta (3ª pna. singular)*.

- Creo que *a tus alumnos** les* *gusta tu manera de explicar las cosas*.
Causa del placer o atracción (sujeto): *tu manera de explicar las cosas*
*(3ª pna. singular)*.
 verbo: *gusta (3ª pna. singular)*.

- *A mis amigos les **gusta salir de noche*.
Causa del placer o atracción (sujeto): *salir de noche* *(3ª pna. singular)*.
  verbo: *gusta (3ª pna. singular)*.

- Cuando era chica, *me* *gustaban los dibujitos animados*.
Causa del placer o atracción (sujeto): *los dibujitos animados* *(3ª pna. plural)*.
   verbo: *gustaban (3ª pna. plural)*.

- *Me* *gusto (yo)*. 
Causa del placer o atracción (sujeto): *yo* *(1ª pna. singular)*.
    verbo: *gusto (1ª pna. singular)*.

- *Te* *gusto (yo)*. 
 Causa del placer o atracción (sujeto): *yo* *(1ª pna. singular)*.
     verbo: *gusto (1ª pna. singular)*.

- *Os* *gusto (yo)*. 
  Causa del placer o atracción (sujeto): *yo* *(1ª pna. singular)*.
      verbo: *gusto (1ª pna. singular)*.

*Gustar *concuerda con *la causa del placer o la atracción.
A quién* le gusta se expresa mediante un *complemento indirecto.

* - No conozco a ninguna chica *que* *les* *guste* *a mis padres*".
  Causa del placer o atracción (sujeto): *ninguna chica [=que]* *(3ª pna. singular)*.
       verbo: *guste (3ª pna. singular)*.

I hope it helps!


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Fíjate qué curioso:

 - No conozco *a ninguna chica* *a* la *que* *le* *gusten mis padres*".
  Causa del placer o atracción (sujeto): *mis padres **(3ª pna. plural)*.
       verbo: *gusten (3ª pna. plural)*.

No es raro oír:
No conozco a ninguna chica a la que le guste mis padres. (Debió decirse: No conozco a ninguna chica a la que le _GUSTEN_ mis padres).
No conozco a ninguna chica que le guste a mis padres. (Debió decirse: No conozco a ninguna chica a la que _LES_ gusten mis padres).

La razón bien puede ser la "contaminación" por el uso con otras de estructura semejante pero sintácticamente muy distintas:

Me compro varios libros.
Me [CI] compro [Núcleo Sintagma Verbal] varios libros [CD].

Me gustan varios libros.
Me [CI] gustan [Núcleo Sintagma Verbal] varios libros [Sujeto].

Pedro.


----------



## Ivy29

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:
			
		

> *gustar. 1.* Cuando significa ‘causar, o sentir, placer o atracción’ *es intransitivo* y puede construirse de dos formas:
> 
> *a) El sujeto es la causa del placer o la atracción*, y la persona que lo siente se expresa mediante un complemento indirecto: _«Vos me gustás mucho»_ (Rovner _Pareja_ [Arg. 1976]); _«Le gustaba*n* *la buena música y los buenos libros*»_ (Palou _Carne_ [Esp. 1975]). Esta es la construcción normal en el habla corriente.
> DPD.
> 
> Creo que Honeypum lo ha explicado muy bien:
> 
> - *Me* *gustan* l*as manzanas*.
> Causa del placer o atracción (sujeto): *las manzanas* *(3ª pna. plural)*.
> verbo: *gustan (3ª pna. plural)*.
> 
> - *Me* *gusta tu pantalón*.
> Causa del placer o atracción (sujeto): *tu pantalón **(3ª pna. singular)*.
> verbo: *gusta (3ª pna. singular)*.
> 
> - Creo que *a tus alumnos** les* *gusta tu manera de explicar las cosas*.
> Causa del placer o atracción (sujeto): *tu manera de explicar las cosas*
> *(3ª pna. singular)*.
> verbo: *gusta (3ª pna. singular)*.
> 
> - *A mis amigos les **gusta salir de noche*.
> Causa del placer o atracción (sujeto): *salir de noche* *(3ª pna. singular)*.
> verbo: *gusta (3ª pna. singular)*.
> 
> - Cuando era chica, *me* *gustaban los dibujitos animados*.
> Causa del placer o atracción (sujeto): *los dibujitos animados* *(3ª pna. plural)*.
> verbo: *gustaban (3ª pna. plural)*.
> 
> - *Me* *gusto (yo)*.
> Causa del placer o atracción (sujeto): *yo* *(1ª pna. singular)*.
> verbo: *gusto (1ª pna. singular)*.
> 
> - *Te* *gusto (yo)*.
> Causa del placer o atracción (sujeto): *yo* *(1ª pna. singular)*.
> verbo: *gusto (1ª pna. singular)*.
> 
> - *Os* *gusto (yo)*.
> Causa del placer o atracción (sujeto): *yo* *(1ª pna. singular)*.
> verbo: *gusto (1ª pna. singular)*.
> 
> *Gustar *concuerda con *la causa del placer o la atracción.*
> *A quién* le gusta se expresa mediante un *complemento indirecto.*
> 
> - No conozco a ninguna chica *que* *les* *guste* *a mis padres*".
> Causa del placer o atracción (sujeto): *ninguna chica [=que]* *(3ª pna. singular)*.
> verbo: *guste (3ª pna. singular)*.
> 
> I hope it helps!


 

<<<
- No conozco a ninguna chica *que* *les* *guste* *a mis padres*".
Causa del placer o atracción (sujeto): *ninguna chica [=que]* *(3ª pna. singular)*.>>>>>
verbo: *guste (3ª pna. singular)*.>>
PADRES es colectivo ( singular) además si eres católico recuerda el paraíso. Si se toman como una UNIDAD = SINGULAR, pareja. Si se toman  individualmente, PLURAL.
AMBAS formas son correctas

Ivy29


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Ivy29 said:
			
		

> <<<
> PADRES es colectivo ( singular) además si eres católico recuerda el paraíso. Si se toman como una UNIDAD = SINGULAR, pareja. Si se toman  individualmente, PLURAL.
> AMBAS formas son correctas
> Ivy29


 Ivy29, mire que lo que yo quiero es no discrepar, mas me veo obligado a ello:
*
padre**.*
(Del lat. _pater, -tris_).* 
9.* nombre masculino. *plural*. El padre y la madre.
RAE.

*4.7. Sujeto de nombre colectivo. *Los sustantivos colectivos son aquellos que, *en singular*, designan un conjunto de seres pertenecientes a una misma clase (_gente, clero,_ _familia, rebaño, hayedo,_ _cubertería, _etc.); [...] Cuando uno de estos sustantivos funciona como sujeto, *el verbo debe ir en singular*, así como los pronombres o adjetivos a él referidos.
DPD.

Padres no es un colectivo singular. Por tanto, NO es correcta la frase:
No conozco a ninguna chica que *le* guste a mis padres. (Debió decirse: No conozco a ninguna chica que _LES_ guste a mis padres).

TAMPOCO es correcta esta (los pronombres o adjetivos referidos al colectivo _familia_ deben ir en singular):
No conozco a ninguna chica que *les* guste a mi familia. (Debió decirse: No conozco a ninguna chica que _LE_ guste a mi familia).

La concordancia en plural sí es admisible cuando se pasa de una oración a otra [_Nota: no es el caso del oración con "familia" que nos acaba de servir de ejemplo_], pues en ese caso al segundo verbo le corresponde, en realidad, un sujeto plural tácito: _«La gente se acercaba y en cuanto veían la escena chillaban» _(Llongueras _Llongueras _[Esp. 2001]); _«Preguntábamos a la gente cómo se imaginaban que era Manuel Rodríguez»_ (Ruffinelli _Guzmán_ [Ur. 2001]), esto es, _cómo se imaginaban_ [ellos] _que era...
_DPD.


----------



## Ivy29

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:
			
		

> Ivy29, mire que lo que yo quiero es no discrepar, mas me veo obligado a ello:
> 
> *padre**.*
> (Del lat. _pater, -tris_).
> *9.* nombre masculino. *plural*. El padre y la madre.
> RAE.
> 
> *4.7. Sujeto de nombre colectivo. *Los sustantivos colectivos son aquellos que, *en singular*, designan un conjunto de seres pertenecientes a una misma clase (_gente, clero,_ _familia, rebaño, hayedo,_ _cubertería, _etc.); [...] Cuando uno de estos sustantivos funciona como sujeto, *el verbo debe ir en singular*, así como los pronombres o adjetivos a él referidos.
> DPD.
> 
> Padres no es un colectivo singular. Por tanto, NO es correcta la frase:
> No conozco a ninguna chica que *le* guste a mis padres. (Debió decirse: No conozco a ninguna chica que _LES_ guste a mis padres).
> 
> TAMPOCO es correcta esta (los pronombres o adjetivos referidos al colectivo _familia_ deben ir en singular):
> No conozco a ninguna chica que *les* guste a mi familia. (Debió decirse: No conozco a ninguna chica que _LE_ guste a mi familia).
> 
> La concordancia en plural sí es admisible cuando se pasa de una oración a otra [_Nota: no es el caso del oración con "familia" que nos acaba de servir de ejemplo_], pues en ese caso al segundo verbo le corresponde, en realidad, un sujeto plural tácito: _«La gente se acercaba y en cuanto veían la escena chillaban» _(Llongueras _Llongueras _[Esp. 2001]); _«Preguntábamos a la gente cómo se imaginaban que era Manuel Rodríguez»_ (Ruffinelli _Guzmán_ [Ur. 2001]), esto es, _cómo se imaginaban_ [ellos] _que era..._
> DPD.


Yo soy  TEÓLOGO, ¿ no te hace falta una costilla) Adán estaba triste y le sacaron una costilla para darle una compañera EVA nuestros primeros padres eran uno sólo. Ahí está la unicidad que se prolonga en los dos grupos cromosómicos 22XY y 22 XX. de dos medios sale UNO. !!!.

ENTONCES como explicas : 
LES doy EL REGALO a los niños= SE *LOS* doy ( CORRECTO)
Ya les dije  eso a ustedes = Ya se *los* dije ( correcto).

Ivy29


----------



## terepere

*Con la Iglesia hemos topado amigo Sancho!!!!   *


----------



## Ivy29

Ivy29 said:
			
		

> Yo soy TEÓLOGO, ¿ no te hace falta una costilla) Adán estaba triste y le sacaron una costilla para darle una compañera EVA nuestros primeros padres eran uno sólo. Ahí está la unicidad que se prolonga en los dos grupos cromosómicos 22XY y 22 XX. de dos medios sale UNO. !!!.
> 
> ENTONCES como explicas :
> LES doy EL REGALO a los niños= SE *LOS* doy ( CORRECTO)
> Ya les dije eso a ustedes = Ya se *los* dije ( correcto).
> *Que María venga no le gusta a mis padres.*
> 
> Ivy29


----------



## Pitt

Ivy29 said:


> LES doy EL REGALO a los niños= SE *LOS* doy ( CORRECTO)
> 
> Ivy29


 
En mi opinión es correcto:

LES [CI] doy el regalo [CD] a los niños [CI] > LES [CI] doy el regalo [CD] > SE [CI] LO [CD] doy.

¿Que piensan los especialistas?


----------



## Jellby

Ivy29 said:


> LES doy EL REGALO a los niños= SE *LOS* doy ( CORRECTO)
> Ya les dije  eso a ustedes = Ya se *los* dije ( correcto).



Perdona, pero no. Tú mismo lo tienes puesto bastante clarito:

CD CI

Les doy el regalo a los niños

Al sustituir "el regalo" por su pronombre correspondiente ("lo"), tenemos que sustituir también "les" por "se" para evitar la cacofonía que sería "les lo":

Se lo doy a los niños
Se lo doy

Lo mismo ocurre con la otra oración

Ya les dije eso a ustedes
Ya se lo dije a ustedes
Ya se lo dije

Me da la impresión de que ésta es una confusión bastante frecuente en América, quizá porque se quiere marcar de alguna forma el plural, y como no puede ser en "se" (que es donde debería ir), se pone la "s" en el objeto directo, lo que no tiene sentido.


----------



## lazarus1907

Que lo diga la gente al hablar, lo entiendo hasta cierto punto, pero sintácticamente es lo primero que aprendes cuando te dicen cómo usar los pronombres átonos dativos y acusativos.



> *b) *En el español de muchos países de América, es frecuente, especialmente en registros populares o coloquiales, trasladar a la forma singular del pronombre átono de acusativo en función de complemento directo el rasgo de plural correspondiente al complemento indirecto, cuando este va representado por la forma invariable _se:_ _ «¡No entienden que este es mi espacio, es mi lugar! Cuántas veces quieren que *se los diga*»_, en lugar de _Cuántas veces quieren que *se lo diga*._ Aunque en algunos países esta transferencia indebida se ha extendido incluso entre hablantes cultos, se recomienda evitarla en el habla esmerada.
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Ivy29 said:


> Entonces cómo explicas:
> Les doy el regalo a los niños > Se *los* doy.
> Ya les dije  eso a ustedes > Ya se *los* dije.
> 
> Les doy el regalo a los niños > Se *lo* doy a los niños.
> Ya les dije  eso a ustedes = Ya se *lo* dije eso a ustedes.
> 
> Ivy29



*Pronombres personales átonos*
*6.* *Discordancias en el uso de los clíticos.
**b) * En el español de muchos países de América, es frecuente, especialmente en registros populares o coloquiales, trasladar a la forma singular del pronombre átono de acusativo en función de complemento directo el rasgo de plural correspondiente al complemento indirecto, cuando este va representado por la forma invariable _se:__«¡No entienden que este es mi espacio, es mi lugar! Cuántas veces quieren que se los diga» _(Purroy _Desertor_ [Ven. 1989]), en lugar de _Cuántas veces quieren que se lo diga._ Aunque en algunos países esta transferencia indebida se ha extendido incluso entre hablantes cultos, se recomienda evitarla en el habla esmerada.
_DPD.

_*1. *_Se_ pronominal
*a) *[...] En cuanto a la transferencia del rasgo plural del dativo invariable _se_ al pronombre de acusativo que le sigue (_Les di un premio _> _Se los di)_, → pronombres personales átonos, 6b. 
_DPD._


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Vaya, me acabo de dar cuenta de que ya lo habíais explicado vosotros.


----------

